# Adrenalin pur!



## ToNk-PiLs (3. August 2009)

Hi Di Ho Buffies.

Der Sinn dieses Threads ist einfach.
1. ist mir grade langweilig.
2. ist mir vor einigen Stunden beim zocken eine "Idee" für einen Thread gekommen.

Es geht um Adrenalin-Ausstöße in Spielen.
Bei welchen Spielen knallt es bei Euch? Sprich: Schwitze Hände, erhöhter Herzschlag oder der Zwang, die Luft anhalten zu müssen.

Ich habe zwei heiße Tipps für Euch, sofern ihr auf diese Genres steht.

Nummer eins wäre Tomb Raider Underworld. Das erste Spiel, bei dem ich gedacht habe "WTF, wenn du jetzt was falsches drückst!".
Besonders bemerkbar gemacht hat sich das bei einem bestimmten Level, bei dem man, um ein großes Tor zu öffnen, auf eine riesige Säule steigen muss. Und mit riesig meine ich riesig. Die einzelnen Teile der Säule haben sich im, oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gedreht und man musste das ganze Teil rauf, und später wieder runter klettern.
Etwa ab der Mitte war ich so verdammt aufgeregt, dass ich ständig die Luft angehalten habe, um auch ja keine falsche Taste zu drücken. Wäre ich abgestürzt, hätte ich alles nochmal machen müssen.

Kostprobe:

(Ca. ab Minute 5 klettert er die Säule hoch.)



Ausserdem gab es noch eine Stelle in einer verdammt großen Halle, in denen riesige Steinhammer durchgeschwungen sind. Im Laufe der Halle kommt es dazu, dass man sich an diese Hammer hängen muss und mit ihnen auf die andere Seite schwingt. Adrenalin pur, wenn man nur daran denkt, dass es unter einem viele dutzend Meter abwärts geht.

Kostprobe:

(Allein die Soundkulisse unterstütz die Wirkung verdammt gut. Man achte auf das Knallen, wenn die Hammer gegen die Wände scheppern.)



Zweites Spiel wäre Mirror's Edge: Ein verdammt kurzes Spiel (Habe 4 Stunden zum durchspielen gebraucht) aber auch ziemlich spaßig.
Der bedeutende Inhalt in diesem Spiel ist es, in Pacour-Manier über Gebäude zu springen. Ein Fehler und man macht einen Abflug.

Kostprobe:





Und nun meine Frage an Euch: Bei welchem Spiel ist Euch der Zipfel weggeflogen?


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. August 2009)

Das Härteste war Serious Sam II. Man ballert *stundenlang* mit permanentem Dauerfeuer auf Horden von Gegnern, die einen überrennen und von allen Seiten kommen. Richtig hart^^


----------



## Ykon (4. August 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das Härteste war Serious Sam II. Man ballert *stundenlang* mit permanentem Dauerfeuer auf Horden von Gegnern, die einen überrennen und von allen Seiten kommen. Richtig hart^^



Habs auch gespielt ... ich habs gehasst *g* Und die Politiker wollten früher Counter Strike verbieten, wobei so ein Spiel auf dem Markt war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja... Bei mir ist es Guitar Hero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finds einfach super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man kann sich damit monatelang beschäftigen und es wird nicht langweilig *g* UNd später bei den schnellen Liedern, geht auch mal der Puls hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wkZYBJGaMk


----------



## Night falls (4. August 2009)

Bei mir wars Dead Space, weil ich mich ständig darauf konzentrieren musste mich nicht zu erschrecken, sondern möglichst schnell die auftauchenden Gegner auszuschalten. (zumindest zu Anfang - hinterher kam die Routine)
Ansonsten noch bei Call of Juarez 2 mit meinen Kumpels... Wenn man durch ne Wildweststadt streift und ständig die Aussicht hinterrücks hat mit Blei aus zwei Revolverläufen oder einem Gewehr erledigt zu werden, geht der Herzschlag durchaus in die Höhe, und man entwickelt eine gesunde Paranoia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meilo1 (4. August 2009)

Doom 3 mitten in der nacht, + im dunkel spielen = herzt klopfen die ganze zeit und ein mal einen totes schrei weil ich so erschrocken bin.


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

World of Warcraft Privat-Server Kisten oder Tische springen, man musste genau bei dem richtigen Milimeter abspringen, mir ist das Wasser runtergelaufen wie sonst was, oder auf Playstation 2 auch so paar Spiele.


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> World of Warcraft Privat-Server Kisten oder Tische springen, man musste genau bei dem richtigen Milimeter abspringen, mir ist das Wasser runtergelaufen wie sonst was




jo das kenn ich,das war einfach nur geil. 
Am schlimmsten sind Super Mario Spiele,in denen man vor diesem dicken Fisch wegschwimmen muss,oder ihm über winzige Plattformen entkommen muss.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. August 2009)

Das ist ja bei vielen Geschicklichkeitsspielen so, oder Momenten, in denen es um viel Präzision beim Bewegen des Charakters geht.
Und leider hab ich (ich befürchte es zumindest) die Gene zum Händeschwitzen.
Bei Fifa manchmal auch ganz schlimm ... da muss ich nichtmal aufgeregt sein. -.-


----------



## Falathrim (4. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> World of Warcraft Privat-Server Kisten oder Tische springen, man musste genau bei dem richtigen Milimeter abspringen, mir ist das Wasser runtergelaufen wie sonst was, oder auf Playstation 2 auch so paar Spiele.


Verflucht seiest du, der diese Erinnerung wieder zurückgebracht hat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. August 2009)

Kennt ihr dass, wenn man in einem Spiel (Ausser Shooter, da hab ich das nicht) ne bestimmte Aktion macht, z.B. zu einem Vorsprung springen oder einen  wichtigen Schuss aufs Tor setzen, dass man dann bestimmte Muskeln anspannt? Nein nicht den After ... die Beine oder so.^^


----------



## Night falls (4. August 2009)

Mhm sowas hab ich nicht, bei mir stellt sich immer nur ein seltsames Gefühl im Magen ein wenn ich aus ner großen Höhe runterspringe... Als ob ich eben wirklich von irgendwo runterspringen würde.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Mhm sowas hab ich nicht, bei mir stellt sich immer nur ein seltsames Gefühl im Magen ein wenn ich aus ner großen Höhe runterspringe... Als ob ich eben wirklich von irgendwo runterspringen würde.



Jaaa, das kenn ich auch. ^^
Das führt dann manchmal so weit, dass es sich so anfühlt als müsse man ... naja ... xD


----------



## Spectrales (4. August 2009)

Wie ich noch ziemlich neu war in Call of Duty 4, hats mich richtig gerissen, wie ich von einer seite der map zur anderen gesprintet bin und nebenbei noch verdammt viele Kills gesammelt hab. Am Ende bin ich dann im Respawn von rachsüchtigen Marines gestorben.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit dem Muskelanspannen kenn ich. Vorbeugen, Po anspannen, Beine nach hinten strecken 
Das mach ich zum Glück nimmer xD


----------



## dragon1 (4. August 2009)

Ich hab das Problem, das sobald ich irgendeinen shooter, bei den hinter der ecke/von oben/ aus dem nichts gegner erscheinen nach maximal 5 min so aufgeregt bin das ich nicht mehr zielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber eins der Spiele, wo ich richtig Adrenalin im blut hatte war CoD4 <3


----------



## pnn (4. August 2009)

Doom 3 war da ganz toll ... oder auch Doom 1/2 ... natürlich nachts und in einem dunklen Raum.
Ansonsten TF2 auf einem Public ab einem 6er killstream innerhalb sehr kurzer Zeit mit'm Scout.
Aber am meisten: richtig gute Kämpfe in Darkfall, am Besten noch in Unterzahl. Da stellt sich irgendwie keine Routine ein, egal wie oft man schon gekämpft hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (4. August 2009)

Ich bin bei Shootern hab ich das ich für jeden kill angespanter werde. Schwitzige Hände, Muskeln im Arm und wenn ich dann erledigt bin knallt es ein mal und was rechts auf dem Tisch liegt ist platt.


----------



## Tikume (4. August 2009)

Ultima Online wenn man von PKs gejagt wurde. Oder beim Mare tamen im Terrathian Keep.


----------



## vollmi (4. August 2009)

Ganz klar Alien vs. Predator 2 das war übel. Man schleicht durch die dunklen Gänge switcht hin und wieder auf den Motiontracker um und hofft das die Punkte min. 20 Meter abstand haben. Meist sind es dann 2 Meter und man versucht die Waffe zu wechseln und sieht die Viecher nur dank des Mündungsfeuers. Adrenalin pur.


----------



## marion9394 (4. August 2009)

Hm alles was irgendwie Horrormäßig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Silent Hill 3 fand ich recht hart... ;D hab immer paar minuten gespielt und wieder gespeichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war schon seeehr nervenaufreibend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genauso wie obscure oder extermination am anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick - Trailer OBSCURE


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. August 2009)

Ganz klar Insurgency ^^ ( HL 2 Mod und seeeeehr sehr realistisch ^^ )
Wenn man hinter den feindlichen Linien durch ein Dorf streift, und hinter jeder ecke oder auf jedem dach ein Sniper sitzen könnte ^^
Oder wenn man als letzter von seinem Team übrig bleibt, und sich denkt, wenn ich jetzt nichts falsch mach, könnte ich eventuell noch gewinnen ( egtl bei jedem Team-Spiel so^^ ) und dann 3 gegner ausschaltet, aber noch 2 übrig sind... Adrenalin pur  ;D

Bei Doom oder Deadspace isses nur am Anfang richtig gruselig und shockig...später is alles routine ( leider )


----------



## tonygt (4. August 2009)

Bei Assasins Creed hat sich mir immer der Magen zusammengezogen wenn man diesen Sprung von den Aussichtspunkten gemacht hat.
Früher bei WoW hat ich das immer wenn der Gegner in der Arena fast Down war und irgenwas noch dazwischen kam dann ging der Adrenalin immer übelst hoch. Brauchte dann nach so nem Fight erst mal nen paar MInunten Pause um wieder runterzukommen.


----------



## Potpotom (4. August 2009)

Microsoft Flugsimulator... wenn man bspw. über eine längere Zeit einen Flug hinter sich gebracht hat und versucht seine Boing 747 unfallfrei runterzubringen.

Da kann ich dann so etwas wie Aufregung erkennen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nein, der Screen ist nicht von mir... macht sich im Büro schlecht irgendwie. xD


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Oh weia, glaub da würde bei mir nie nen Flugzeug heil landen xD


----------



## Rhokan (4. August 2009)

Wenn sich bei F.e.a.r. der nächste Horrortrip anbahnt (knisterndes Funkgerät usw) geht der Puls (vor allem beim ersten durchzocken) gaanz hoch... ähnlich bei Stalker wenns durch alte Forschungsanlagen mit wenig Munition und noch weniger Licht ging.
Exploiten in WoW kann auch sehr Adrenalin geladen sein, oder Bosskämpfe ("15 Sekunden bis Enrage!!1111" und dabei warens gut 45).


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. August 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Hm alles was irgendwie Horrormäßig ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh Gott ja...
das ist immer so schlimm... grad mal fünf minuten gespielt und selbst wenn man dann in der "Normalen" Welt ist dauernd nur noch Nervenzappeln, einen Puls als wäre man grad Bungee jumpen gewesen und genug Schweiß um ein mittelgroßes Deutsches Hallenbad zu füllen...


----------



## Greendesert (4. August 2009)

Ich hab letztens mal BioShock wieder gespielt.

So mitte des Spiels kam ich in so ne Eiskammer, Der Bildschirm wurde eingefroren ... ich hörte Schritte ... hab ich mir nichts bei gedacht. Das ganze geschah dann noch einmal. Beim 3ten mal hats mich dann etwas generft, doch dann dreh ich mich vom Safe weg, steht da son Splicer direkt Auge in Auge mit mir xD Und das morgens um halb 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war so der Schocker des Monats bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long, Green


----------



## LiangZhou (4. August 2009)

Resident Evil 4, die Stelle mit den unsichtbaren Insekten *bibber*  (Ich kannte die Stelle schon aus Videos und fands trotzdem schlimm)





Und regelmäßig beim Street Fighter 4 zocken! Ich und mein Gegenüber haben jeweils ne Runde gewonnen, in der letzten Runde machen wir uns gegenseitig so fertig das jeweils nur ein Schlag fehlt zum K.O.
Adrenalin pur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nogard737 (4. August 2009)

Mir hauts meist immer die Nerven weg in Monster Hunter für die PS2/PSP, wenn man einen übermächtigen Gegner fast besiegt hat und man kaum noch Mittel zum Heilen hat... ujujuj da kann ich au manchma nicht mehr richtig weiterspielen wegen der großen Spannung. Da kommt das Vieh dann angestürmt, man weicht aus, zieht seine Klinge, Puls auf 180... man holt zum Schlag aus... und dann haut das Vieh einen im letzten Moment noch um... Das wars dann mit den Nerven xD


----------



## Seph018 (5. August 2009)

Hm da gibt's recht viel! Gutes Beispiel war damals immer Call of Duty 4 online.. Wenn man wieder so krankhaft gut war und eine 20er Reihe oder mehr schafft ... man ist dann irgendwie so in einem Adrenalinrausch das man 100% aufs Spiel konzentriert ist und alles automatisch abläuft...Wie paar RL-Kumpels immer gestaunt haben, schon lustig ^^ Das ist eigentlich das beste an Shootern. 

Sonst sind ganz klar Horrorspiele zu nennen, Silent Hill 3 ist ja schon ein nettes Beispiel. Man denke nur an das "Geisterhaus" im Vergnügungspark. Man kommt rein, hört diese leicht verückte Stimme wie sie von grausigen, scheinbar gestellten Morden erzählt. Und plötzlich sieht man, dass das alles gar nicht so gestellt ist, als auf einmal ein Leichnam von der Decke baumelt... 
Oder wenn dich Pyramid Head(SH2) oder irgendwelche Nurses verfolgen, man möchte am liebsten das Spiel ausschalten. Aber irgendwie kämpft man sich doch Schritt für Schritt durch und hat Angst vor jeder neuen Tür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dann noch diese seltsamen, klopfenden, metallischen Sounds usw... Einfach geile Spiele! ^^

Bei Jump'n'Runs habe ich dieses Adrenalingefühl eigentlich selten. Es regt mich eher auf, wenn man zum 10. mal an der selben Stelle krepiert, weil die Kamera so schrecklich ist oder sonst was.
Hatte dieses Gefühl viel zu selten in letzter Zeit, da hat mich dann Resident Evil 4 für 10 Euro angelächelt.. und naja, nach 10 Minuten musste ich vorerst beenden ;D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2009)

Achja, Silent Hill .... ich spiel solche Spiele ja eigentlich verdammt gerne, aber irgentwie ist das Adrenalin bei Silent Hill nicht so schön, wie das bei anderen Spielen. Ich muss beim zocken immerwieder Pausen einlegen, weil die psychische Belastung doch eine etwas andere ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. August 2009)

Bei SH ist es halt kein schönes "Wir fahren auf der Achterbahn oder springen Bungee"-Adrenalin sondern wirklich schreckliches "Scheiße Scheiße SCHEIßE!"-Adrenalin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Bei SH ist es halt kein schönes "Wir fahren auf der Achterbahn oder springen Bungee"-Adrenalin sondern wirklich schreckliches "Scheiße Scheiße SCHEIßE!"-Adrenalin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm ... stimmt schon. Aufregung beim durch-die-gegend-hüpfen und das Ungewisse, wann der nächste schock kommt. Jaja, unser Gehirn ist ein super Teil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Manchmal zumindest.


----------



## Falathrim (5. August 2009)

Mir fällt ein:
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic 2: The Sith Lords

Mein erstes Rundenbasiertes Rollenspiel, unheimlich leicht etwas zu optimieren/nachhaltig zu versauen...
teilweise alle 20-40 Sekunden gespeichert und neu geladen...unheimlich taktikabhängig und teils sehr schwierig
Da zittert man bei Nebenmissionen schon richtig mit^^


----------



## Zonalar (5. August 2009)

Alone in the Dark und Resident Evil 4.
Immer ist man alleine. Wenn man sich aber einmal umdreht hat man plötzlich 3 Zombies(ect.) im Nacken.
...
und ich hab genau 3 Schuss Munition -.-'
Kennt ihr das?

Und WoW open PvP. Wenn man so durch die Welt lvlt, und man dann Plötzlich nen Gegnerpala sieht, der 3 lvl besser is, und gerade den Palabuff vom Blizzardpatch bekommen hat.
und ich bin Mage.
ICH SAGS DIR! 2 Stuns und tot! ICH HATTE KEINE CHANCE!
hab auf die Tasten gehämmert wie blöd! 
"Komm schon! Geh in Eisblock!"
-geht nicht, sie sind gestunt
"Blinzeln soll doch funzen!"
- geht nicht, sie sind gestunt
"W000000000t?!!!!"
3...
2...
1...
Tot...

Scheiss Palas...


----------



## TheBattery (7. August 2009)

hm das kenn ich von einigen spielen um nur ein paar zu nennen

resident evil ganz egal welcher teil, das spiel ganz alleine im dunkeln zocken, adrenalin pur

wow - zock zwar schon lange nicht mehr, aber pvp wenn beide low hp haben haut das ordentlich rein, meine tastatur ging dabei immer fast kaputt.. und wenn ich dabei noch im ts war, hörten meine mates mein lautes atmen und die schläge auf die tast und meinten immer nur "der macht schon wieder pvp " xD

cs - bei einem wichtigen spiel, abgesehn vom pub crap.. ein 1 on X is meistens monster adrenalin, da geht meine pumpe oft ziemlich schnell, bei nem win, der fette lob vom team... <3 esports


ansonsten is cs eig. mein meist gespieltes game.. dabei ging vor lauter aufregung schon mal ne maus kaputt.. um genau zu sein eine mx18 x)


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Mir fällt ein:
> Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic 2: The Sith Lords
> 
> Mein erstes Rundenbasiertes Rollenspiel, unheimlich leicht etwas zu optimieren/nachhaltig zu versauen...
> ...



/sign 

da mußte man manchma echt schon stark nachdenken wie man das jetzt am besten macht das war ganz shön schwer
nur leider war der endboss ein witz...man mußte nur die ganze zeit macht würgegriff machn und schon wars vorbei aber naja is trotzdem ein super spiel


----------



## Mla (7. August 2009)

Track Mania nations forever
wenn man rundenrennen fährt und man weiss nur noch eine runde und man ist vorm nadeorekord
jede kurve ein drama

und natürlich wow arena da pumpt mein herz auch gut wenns da zur sache geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. August 2009)

Was mich noch immer sehr in Aufregung versetzt ist bei Bridge Commander gegen einen Feind in einem Tarnfähigen Schiff zu kämpfen...
Das ist immer relativ aufreibend, wenn er sich tarnt und man wirklich manchmal Minutenlang ihn nicht wiedersieht und versucht mit allen Mitten das verdammte Schiff zu finden und wenn man dann plötzlich das charakteristische Geräusch der deaktivierenden Tarnung hört und schon die ersten Distruptorsalven auf die Schilde treffen ist es dann meist ganz vorbei, da ist dann wirklich totale Anspannung, wenn man sich versucht gerade noch wegzuwenden, damit die Schilde nicht zusammenbrechen.


----------



## Sascha_BO (8. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Bei SH ist es halt kein schönes "Wir fahren auf der Achterbahn oder springen Bungee"-Adrenalin sondern wirklich schreckliches "Scheiße Scheiße SCHEIßE!"-Adrenalin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haaach da krieg ich doch glatt wieder Lust auf einen Tripp in die Stadt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Auch wenn ich Adrenalinschübe á la *Silent Hill* eigentlich lieber habe, aber *Prototype *(wenn´s auch nicht jederman´s Sache ist, aber überzeugt haben mich die *10 REASONS YOU MUST HAVE PROTOTYPE*) hat auch mal wieder für solche gesorgt. Hääärlisch wenn man sich durch hunderte von Infizierten metzelt, von den Huntern genervt wird und eine Militärtruppe nach der nächsten einen durch die Stadt hetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da haben sich die 60 Tacken doch mal gelohnt.


----------



## Agyros (9. August 2009)

> Ultima Online wenn man von PKs gejagt wurde



Oh ja ... Allgemein Open PvP Spiele mit Body / Inv loot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Tolles Item gelootet und irgendwo taucht was was ... Heute kann ich da deutlich cooler bei bleiben, früher war das Adrenalin pur ... da hab ich nach den Kämpfen teilweise gezittert oO. Aber ganz weg ists trotz 10 Jahren Erfahrung noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann vor Jahren RE1, allerdings eher aufgrund der "Schock"szenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

"Luft anhalten" kenn ich nur von Jump and Run Elementen, hasse es ständig irgenwo runter zu fallen - hat weniger was mit Adrenalin zu tun als mit konzentration 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (9. August 2009)

F.E.A.R 2 in der Grundschule.


----------



## neo1986 (9. August 2009)

Früher hatte ich öfter solche adrinalien stöße. Bei halflife, verciedenen starwars spielen, GTA ziemlich viele....hute netmehr so auser letztens ei mirrows edge.


----------



## Meriane (9. August 2009)

Krass war der Endkampf bei Prototype...beim x-ten Versuch hatte ich den Gegner relativ schnell in die letzte Phase gebracht. Ab da hat man nur noch eine bestimmte Zeit um ihn zu besiegen.
Als die letzten 10 Sekunden anfingen beendete ich eine Attacke und der Gegner brauchte nur noch einen Schlag um besiegt zu werden. Doch dann schlug er zurück.
Die Zeit lief. Mein Leben wurde immer weniger. Eine halbe Sekunde vor dem Countdown Ende schaffte ich es endlich ihn noch einmal zu treffen, ich hatte selber  nur noch gaanz wenig Leben. Mein Puls war unglaublich hoch ^^ ich hätte mich so geärgert wenn es nicht geklappt hätte xD


----------

